
Show HN: Teddy Bear Tracker iOS App - mikecaulley
Two weeks ago when walking around my neighborhood I noticed a strange amount of teddy bears placed in the windows of homes. When I got home I searched the internet and found <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;04&#x2F;03&#x2F;style&#x2F;teddy-bear-scavenger-hunt.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;04&#x2F;03&#x2F;style&#x2F;teddy-bear-scavenge...</a> describing that this was being done to provide additional entertainment for people going on walks during these times of social distancing.<p>This past week I decided to repurpose some old code into an app that would allow me to keep track of the teddy bears I found while on my own walks. It&#x27;s quite simple but I hope others can get some enjoyment out of it! :)<p>Here is the Apple App Store link: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;teddy-tracker&#x2F;id1507523019" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;teddy-tracker&#x2F;id1507523019</a>
======
harrydehal
I just saw a teddy bear make an appearance in a neighbor's window and I
thought it was a one-off. No idea this is a larger-scale scavenger hunt.

It's nice to see a positive story every and now then -- and the UI on the iOS
app looks great!

------
ko3us
This is cool. Would you be ok open sourcing the base boilerplate?

~~~
mikecaulley
Let me look into what effort it would take to clean up the code and put it on
Github. I'd be happy if it helped others starting a project. It heavily
utilizes ReSwift and SnapKit, two libraries I wanted to gain some more
experience with.

~~~
ko3us
Would definitely appreciate it. Ooh nice I would be keen to see how you
implemented those libraries.

I’d love to create a few little ideas using the base concept.

------
Jemaclus
Great idea, well-executed, and very creative! I love it!

